# Can a UK surromum help me if I live abroad?



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls

I wonder if anyone could help me with a question as I am starting to look into surrogacy and it is all a bit of a tangled web at the moment.

I have just had my 8th tx fail, despite having top grade embies (again) and I am starting to feel that there must really be something wrong with my uterus that stops my embies from developing properly.  I am wondering if my only chance of having a family would be with the help of a wonderful woman who can give my babies a temporary home.  

The problem is that I live in Germany and I have absolutely no idea about the surrogacy laws out here and as my Germany isn't fluent I don't think I could cope with the ins and outs of all the legal stuff....plus, I would like to be able to share the journey with our surromum and be able to help and support her fully and that would be difficult to do if we don't totally understand each other.  I was wondering if any of you knew if a UK surromum could help someone who lives abroad?  I would obviously be able to be a large part of the time in the UK but are the legalites straightforward?

I am getting to desparation time here and finding it hard to cope but at the same time I just can't say those goodbyes to my already beloved family.

Thanks for any advise
Allison xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Allison

Long time no speak 

The best thing to do is to check the Surrogacy UK boards for information or contact Carol there - she is up to date on all the latest information and laws surrounding this.

Here is a link  http://www.surrogacyuk.org/cgi-bin4/default.asp

I hope that helps

Loads of love
Jennifer xx xx

ps Sending you the biggest hugs and so sorry that this hasn't worked for you yet


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Alison,

Jennifer has asked if I can answer your question however I don't normally post on here so she is going to copy and paste my reply.

In the UK in order to carry out a surrogacy you must be able as the Intended Parents to apply for a Parental Order.

To be granted a Parental Order the Intended Parents must be:

· Over 18

· Married to one another

· Domiciled in the UK

· At least one of the applicants must be genetically related to the child

If you where to move to the UK to live then yes you could enter into a surrogacy arrangement under UK law. If you cannot move to the UK then no you cannot enter into a surrogacy arrangement under UK law.

As you can see by this news article in the British press yesterday foreigners coming into the UK to carry out a surrogacy arrangement is something that couples have in the past entered into but it is illegal http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2007/dec/05/children.

To understand more of the legalities surrounding surrogacy in the UK please feel free to visit our web site http://www.surrogacyuk.org/legalities.htm

I hope this is of help to you.

Yours,

Carol O'Reilly
/links


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you Jennifer hunni for asking Carol and thank you Carol for all your advice.  I certainly don't want to get into any legal or unlawful situations so it is good to know the basics straight away.

Each step on this hellish road is so complicated and tiring and it is wonderful to have you amazing women to give such sound advice and help.

God bless you  
Allison xx

Jennifer...I have been keeping an eye on your new journey and I hope everything gets sorted out soon xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

You are welcome 

Have replied to your PM   xx


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Alison

Just wanted to add that Carol is quite right that you do need to take enormous care, but it is possible to have a UK surrogacy arrangement if you are based abroad but are still domiciled in the UK.  Domicile is to do with where your permanent roots are - so if you are living in Germany but intend to return to the UK at some point, you have probably retained your UK domicile.

I'd recommend legal advice on your particular circumstances before you do anything, but surrogacy in the UK may not be beyond your reach.

I'm a solicitor specialising in fertility law issues (including surrogacy) and will be happy to help if you are still thinking of going down this route.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

sorry to hear of your struggles hun,wishing you all the best


----------

